
Nevada Solar Power Business Struggles to Keep the Lights On - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/2016/03/11/470097580/nevada-solar-power-business-struggles-to-keep-the-lights-on
======
prostoalex
NV Energy will probably have easy time fighting proposals that don't make
market sense (subsidies and net metering), the tougher fight will be against
the businesses, where switching to solar makes financial sense even with no
subsidies [http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/mar/07/las-
vegas...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/mar/07/las-vegas-
casinos-solar-power-nevada-energy)

